
Remaining Objective When Fear is in the Air - terpua
http://venturebeat.com/2008/10/10/remaining-objective-when-fear-is-in-the-air/
======
gwsaines
I'm no expert on the current financial crisis, but I did study economics in
undergrad and this seems fairly accurate. Maybe I'm just too desperate for
good news. Is there anyone on HN that could shed some light on the objective
accuracy of this article?

